# Dell XPS 15:Screen Damaged and Product out of warranty;what to do now?



## SahilAr (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
My XPS 15 Screen is Damaged and the Laptop is Currently out of warranty now,Dell is Charging too much!!They're charging 11k for Screen and 9K for Warranty.After all Discounts they said we can provide a pax discount of 2K only i.e,18K total for warranty and Screen Replacement.Now,is it worth spending 18k for warranty and Screen?I mean isn't it too expensive?
Please suggest me the solution guys what to do now?It's really important for me to get the screen repaired..as i can't work with those linings(actual damage to screen)


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2013)

if you use your lappy as a home pc, you could hook up a monitor [within 5k ] via the hdmi port using a hdmi-dvi converter.

if, not try to get it repaired locally, or buy a new one. that would be much more cost effective due to warranty.


----------



## RubySh. (Feb 10, 2013)

Get a replacement LCD screen @ 3000 K Approx from any store (Lapcare for instance) and get yourself a screw driver (small,star), a needle and then use the needle to remove the tiny rubber filling in the screw pot on you display frame ( more likely there will be 4 to 6 screws). Undo the screws then use a thin yet strong metal to open the plastics locks that hold together the frame and the back panel of the display. Carefully remove the big cable joined to the back of the broken lcd and replace the new LCD. Wow Do it yourself and you save nearly 4000 bucks on getting it repaired.

All connectors are same at the LCD. Just get the correct size LCD. Same applies for LED


Refer video for more help
Laptop screen replacement / LCD repair [Dell XPS 15z] - YouTube


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Get it repaired at any reputed shop locally, get the screen with same size and same resolution.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 11, 2013)

RubySh. said:


> Get a replacement LCD screen @ 3000 K Approx from any store (Lapcare for instance) and get yourself a screw driver (small,star), a needle and then use the needle to remove the tiny rubber filling in the screw pot on you display frame ( more likely there will be 4 to 6 screws). Undo the screws then use a thin yet strong metal to open the plastics locks that hold together the frame and the back panel of the display. Carefully remove the big cable joined to the back of the broken lcd and replace the new LCD. Wow Do it yourself and you save nearly 4000 bucks on getting it repaired.
> 
> All connectors are same at the LCD. Just get the correct size LCD. Same applies for LED
> 
> ...



THIS.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> THIS.



I'm sorry but i must not resist myself but say Screen Damage in a laptop is the one of the worst thing to happen. and that too with an XPS!

 Not sure what Dell is offering with their crappy XPS series right now, the one i bought few years back... has such a beautiful, vibrant one-of-a-kind FHD LED display that I havnt seen in any similar priced laptop till now! Like i said its amazing*...and it hurts to hear about such damage*... buddy take good care of your XPS...pamper it, clean it, dust it,polish it like its your baby....I despise the practise of leaving such valuable possesions untidy and mishandled. 

If its an accident then i take all words back and am sincerly sorry for the loss. I love my XPS too damn much  , it has let me play games in last two years which i could not, but dreamt of playing in last 15 years......


----------



## SahilAr (Feb 13, 2013)

I too pamper and love my XPS too much.That's why i was so desperate to get it working at any cost,i clean it like on Daily Basis and just lOvE it :* :*
And i have got the screen repaired from one of my friend's shop.Hell you Dell;for charging too much!Huhh!!And ya it was an accident.
But Accidents Happen ..We can't have control over them.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 14, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> I too pamper and love my XPS too much.That's why i was so desperate to get it working at any cost,i clean it like on Daily Basis and just lOvE it :* :*
> And i have got the screen repaired from one of my friend's shop.Hell you Dell;for charging too much!Huhh!!And ya it was an accident.
> But Accidents Happen ..We can't have control over them.


How much did it cost?


----------



## SahilAr (Feb 17, 2013)

I was getting one for 3.5k+12.36% taxes with only 3 months warranty,i denied the deal because the warranty is important for me since i don't want to invest another 5k in screen.Then i got the deal for 4.5k from ebay.It's a LG Display.


----------



## RubySh. (Feb 24, 2013)

SahirlAr.you finally get it replaced. may the moderator close this thread. and may the God bless you with no further such happenings costing K ss.


----------



## SahilAr (Feb 25, 2013)

Ya,i request one of the moderator to close the thread now..and hope so i'll not have to spend such money again


----------

